# HELP. I think I have Depersonalization Disorder...



## BNDxx0815 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm a 17 year old female. For the past 3 years, I've struggled with severe depression and anxiety. I am better than I was 3 years ago, but I feel like I am starting to slip back into this black hole that is depression. For the past few months, I've been struggling with it again. I am in my Senior year of high school..and am applying to college and writing essays. Just preparing for college and the thought of college really overwhelms me. Also, last year, my two best friends graduated, one friend works all the time and the other moved 70 miles away. So I'm pretty lonely most of the time.

Just two mornings ago, I experienced what I believe to be sleep paralysis. I felt this intense buzzing in my head and an electric shock through my body while I was sleeping.. Then my entire body was frozen, paralyzed. I couldn't move or speak or open my eyes. This lasted about 45 seconds to a minute and then it was over.

This sent me into extreme panic and the following night I only got about an hour of sleep because I was so terrified to sleep. The following night, right before I went to bed, I started feeling what I believe to be Depersonalization after reading about it. I feel disconnected, sort of dizzy. I feel like I'm not real and like everything is moving in slow motion. I went to bed hoping it would go away, but like I said I only got an hour of sleep. So when I woke up and still felt like I was dreaming, I panicked.

I knew I wouldn't be able to cope with school, so I layed back down for a few hours.. and when I woke up, I felt a lot better. I didn't feel 100 percent normal, but I could feel..and connect with my surroundings.. and now tonight.. the feeling is back. Also, I feel that I should mention that my sleep schedule is pretty turned around. For the past few weeks, there have been a few times where I've been staying up for over 20 hours at a time, and then sleeping for over 20 hours at a time.

I am now going to put myself back on a normal sleep schedule.

My medicine dosage was also increased by 5 mg.. I've been taking it for two days now.

What is causing this? Is this depersonalization? What all of a sudden triggered the sleep paralysis and now this? Where do I start with getting treated? Who should I see about this?

If you read all of this, thank you. Any answers are GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

It sounds like a dp episode, whats your medication? a few meds can cause dp. Sleep paralysis can just happen, there are things that trigger it tho, were you sleeping on your back? stress and lifestyle changes are another big one for why they can happen. If you can try and make an appointment with a psychiatrist, there most likely to know about dp.


----------



## BNDxx0815 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate your reply. I am currently on 20 mg of Celexa that I take in the morning and 50 mg of Lamictal. I take two 25 mg tablets in the morning and at night.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I too have experienced the sleep paralysis, I also hear things that wake me up and nothing is there. You are not going crazy! and yes it could be dp. I'm here if you need to talk.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

I HATE sleep paralysis







Funny you should mention your anxiety, because severe anxiety is one the main causes of sleep paralysis. ( Trust me, I know ) When my anxiety was REALLY bad I had SP for a week straight... it was horrifying.

As for DP.. could you explain your symptoms a bit more in-depth?


----------

